# Anyone ever used RSD Stress Bars???? Pics Inside



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

These are sold by TM Tuning. They offer a front and a *rear!*
I am looking into buying some but can't find any pics of these installed in a NB.
http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/c...t=549
http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/c...t=551


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Anyone ever used RSD Stress Bars???? Pics Inside (SMOOTH)*

the rear sorta looks like what Jordan and Myself have made for the trunk... except there's is adjustable.


----------



## Color-rado (Nov 17, 2005)

the NB one is a differnet PN prolly is bent to clear the wipers and such.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Color-rado)*

yeah, sorry to skimp on my answer... I have looked into these before, and to this day I have yet to find a US new beetle with the front RSD. I am sure there are some wandering around across the pond.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

Man, those are gorgeous and CHEAP!


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: Anyone ever used RSD Stress Bars???? Pics Inside (SMOOTH)*

Very interested in this as well. There's gotta be a pic somewhere.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Anyone ever used RSD Stress Bars???? Pics Inside (Pelican18TQA4)*

I sent 'em an e-mail.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Anyone ever used RSD Stress Bars???? Pics Inside (Billsbug)*

i'm interested. 
Do I smell "group buy"?


----------



## Color-rado (Nov 17, 2005)

i'll buy both if this works out


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Color-rado)*

I'm in too if theres a group buy, but how exactly and where does the rear mount.


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

also possibly interested.
are these an alternative to sway bars, or would it behoove me to acquire a set of those as well?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Yurko)*

These stiffen the top, sways bars are for lower part of vehicle


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

that's what I figured, I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

They look like a nice product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

Weird, for some reason an e-mail to them won't 'send' from Outlook, tried numerous times.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Yeah i tried to e-mail them too for a something different and it wouldnt work. The e-mail was returned.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

try emailing [email protected] I dealt with him a couple years ago. I think thats his name.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

It's BIZARRE, that one won't go either! (I send 100+ e-mails a day for work).


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

wierd...


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

I finally got in touch with Damian and placed the order since i ordered a bunch of things those would be shipped free of charge








Will see what happens...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

I thought we were doing a group buy?


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMOOTH* »_I thought we were doing a group buy?









let's wait. if F&F's experience goes smooth then we should do a GB. Plus, I want to see how the beetle one mounts


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

OK, will someone _*else*_ please try to send an e-mail to these guys?!








I tried another one yesterday, directly from their new ad on the 'Tex home page http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml and IT STILL WON'T GO!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

email [email protected]
The guys name that dealt with my emails was Damian.
Everything seems fine so far.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_
let's wait. if F&F's experience goes smooth then we should do a GB. Plus, I want to see how the beetle one mounts

My friend ordered from them and said that you have to be patient as far as shipping, it is comming from overseas after all, but other then that it was a good experience for him. 
I didnt mean to rush into this just that as I was ordering other things on there, the bars were so cheap, i threw them in there because I wouldnt pay for any shipping. And shipping is way too expensive from tmtuning. especially big boxes


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_email [email protected]
The guys name that dealt with my emails was Damian.
Everything seems fine so far. 

I DID AND IT WON'T GO!!!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

thats strange maybe the mail box is full. Is your e-mail getting returned? 
When i did it the first time this happened to me.
What type of email are you using? could be that, try another one.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Microsoft Outlook w/ T-1 service. It just stays in the "Outbox" for ever, it never sends. Like I said before, I send or forward over 100 e-mails a day for my work, but this damn one just won't go!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Microsoft Outlook w/ T-1 service. It just stays in the "Outbox" for ever, it never sends. Like I said before, I send or forward over 100 e-mails a day for my work, but this damn one just won't go!









Maybe its because of the holidays?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Maybe its because of the holidays?









Nope.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

yeah i'm still waiting because an item was out of stock and everything is delayed now


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Tried to send a new e-mail today and it's still stuck in my Outbox.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

I think your e-mail might have something to do with it, i send them mail all the time and they get them all now.
wierd.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

any update as to when you expect arrival of the RSD bars?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

edit.
Update.
They wont get a part in until the week of Jan 29th now







So i'm just going to wait it out and get everything at once, i'm in no rush anyway.They have the RSD stuff in stock. Hopefully first week or 2nd week of Feb i'll get everything. Thats what happens when you deal with overseas.


_Modified by FastAndFurious at 12:59 AM 1-19-2007_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Just got the RSD bars yesterday. It doesnt come with any directions the front seems kinda straight forward the rear i will have to hold off until when i re-do my trunk junk. They come nice polished and they are very light. It sucked to wait that long but i couldnt pass up the chance to get them shipped for free. I had everything shipped 2 days air from germany, along with the mattig rear that took almost 3 weeks for them to get it from the supplier. I would order again from them but be patient and make sure stuff is in stock before you place orders. I learned the hard way. Shipping is expensive especially on big items. It all came out to 660 USD shipped for mattig rear and the 2 rsd bars.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I will look forward to seeing the installed pics.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I will look forward to seeing the installed pics.

I would love to see the pics as well!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Just got the RSD bars yesterday.

Post up!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Finally got off my lazy butt and with the help of Pinky got the front RSD stress bar installed.The install was a pain in the behind, you need an angle drill to make the holes a standard drill won't give you any clearance. I started with a small bit and worked my way up to get the holes big enough for the bolts to fit. I had to remove my horn/alarm stuff, it was in the way, intake was in the way as well and you need to remove the wiper arms. Pretty self explanatory install, but as you all know anything you do on these cars becomes a pain in the behind, always have to move things around. Some pics of it installed.
























The rear bar will not be installed now because my current audio setup won't allow that. That will be done sometime in the near future when I redo the junk in trunk. Both bars are not adjustable in case your wondering, because i know on the tmtuning website theres a picture showing one that is adjustable. I guees thats the standard picture for all RSD bars.
















And since we were at it, we installed the R wheel today too.








Enjoy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by FastAndFurious at 10:32 PM 2-18-2007_


----------



## :Stever-Strike: (Oct 18, 2005)

j eagan sells rears for $60 shipped i believe...
i love the one i got... we had a trade off, thats why im not sure about how much he sells them... im pretty sure its 60 shipped tho and watever color you choose

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Stever-Strike*

Any pics of the rear bar installed?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*


_Quote »_The rear bar will not be installed now because my current audio setup won't allow that. That will be done sometime in the near future when I redo the junk in trunk.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Hmmm, not wut I wuz expecting, it's almost identical to wut I bought at http://www.electrodyne.com for $89 4 years ago .


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Well what did you expect? They're just stress bars.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Looks good to me. Very similar to everything else on the market but they do look like they are a little more beefy then some of the other ones. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Well what did you expect? They're just stress bars.









This.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_Looks good to me. Very similar to everything else on the market but they do look like they are a little more beefy then some of the other ones. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

They are very beefy and i took the car for a test drive last night and even with the coilovers raised and winter setup (16" steelies with michelins) car felt much stiffer in the front then usual.

_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
This.









I guees your not very familiar with our vehicles then. How could you expect the ones pictured above when they are clearly intended to fit directly over the top of strut mounts with that ring they have. Those would apply on a golf/jetta. Our tops of strut mounts are sort of outside the engine bay. So i don't see why you'd expect something like that when its impossible for it to look that way.
Unless you were expecting the stress bar to be under the wipers


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_
They are very beefy and i took the car for a test drive last night and even with the coilovers raised and winter setup (16" steelies with michelins) car felt much stiffer in the front then usual.

I guees your not very familiar with our vehicles then. How could you expect the ones pictured above when they are clearly intended to fit directly over the top of strut mounts with that ring they have. Those would apply on a golf/jetta. Our tops of strut mounts are sort of outside the engine bay. So i don't see why you'd expect something like that when its impossible for it to look that way.
Unless you were expecting the stress bar to be under the wipers










Of course I do dood, I have almost the exact stress bar on my vert, I dunno, I was just expecting MORE for some reason...


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

That's not a stress bar, that's a handicap grab bar for the engine bay.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Of course I do dood, I have almost the exact stress bar on my vert, I dunno, I was just expecting MORE for some reason...









From what i see from the pictures your bar only has 2 bolts. This I think is key. The RSD bar is much bigger in size and also it has 3 bolts on each side. If you compare that one to the RSD bar the top mounting points are pretty identical but the 3rd mounting point bolts to a completely different piece. This spot is connected to the strut tower thats why i feel it is more functional. 
Not because I have it or anything but I think it is MORE then what you just showed me.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_That's not a stress bar, that's a handicap grab bar for the engine bay.










_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_
From what i see from the pictures your bar only has 2 bolts. This I think is key. The RSD bar is much bigger in size and also it has 3 bolts on each side. If you compare that one to the RSD bar the top mounting points are pretty identical but the 3rd mounting point bolts to a completely different piece. This spot is connected to the strut tower thats why i feel it is more functional. 
Not because I have it or anything but I think it is MORE then what you just showed me.

Jesus.








U think I'd put a 2-bolt 'grab bar' on my vert?!








BEHIND the firewall are 2 support bars that attach thru two holes that you drill down thru the body, right by the strut tower, and bolt from underneath the car. At the top it attaches thru the firewall to the bar in front by two more bolts, a real PITA to install too. It's rock solid and I can attest to it's body rigidity beneifts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Billsbug at 10:50 AM 2-22-2007_


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
JIt's rock solid and I can attest to it's body rigidity beneifts. 

With real numbers, or just gut feelings?
I frankly don't think those strut bars do much for our cars (not enough to justify the cost or additional obstacle to working on the engine. IMO, anyway.) It's easy to correct feel, but a single bar not even suspended between the strut towers can only do so much for rigidity.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (13minutes)*

Real numbers for road feel? Look, the stock vert is a loosey goosey animal, even with the extra support pieces VW built in. Let me tell you where I got the biggest improvement in handling POST install: *when exiting an off-ramp at speed that has negative pitch, i.e. the road slants down to the left from the driver's side as u r turning to the right.* 
Prior to the install, the vert would tip the the left and it felt like it would go out of control and off the road, so I would lift off the the throttle to reduce speed. I went back to the same off-ramp after the install and now the vert stays flat and you can even increase speed to whip around the half circle.
The point at which the supports are attached is a thicker section of the body, I doubt it makes much of a difference than being attached at the strut tops. BTW guys, I wasn't dissing the tmtuning struts, I'm sure they are gr8 quality, I just though the visuals would be different. I'll be at the sflgtg in March if anyone wants to take a closer look and maybe take a 'spirited' ride.










_Modified by Billsbug at 4:04 PM 2-22-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_...not enough to justify the cost or additional obstacle to working on the engine. 

That's exactly why I got this one man, look at the simplicity and how little it obstructs anything!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Found a pic! U can see that the base for the support wraps around the base of the strut top, and note that it sits on the 'hump' where the body is thicker.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

I'm confused as to how yours mounts now, you got me all confused with this picture. Mine just has 3 bolts on each side, 2 on top where you can clearly see on pictures and one right under where the bar ends.
Anyway, i didnt even plan to buy these, but i saw this thread and as i was ordering something else, i threw them in the package with free shipping so just be greatfull that you can get an idea of what this product looks like. Not only that but you get a product review for free.








Honestly I didnt think that they were that expensive , reason i got them in the first place. So lets stop the complaining and be greatfull that i spent the 200$ to give you a review.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_I'm confused as to how yours mounts now, you got me all confused with this picture. Mine just has 3 bolts on each side, 2 on top where you can clearly see on pictures and one right under where the bar ends.

The electrodyne bar has the bar that runs across the engine bay, and then it has two feet that mount on the shock towers. The main bar and the feet then sandwich the metal rain tray in between them.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_
The electrodyne bar has the bar that runs across the engine bay, and then it has two feet that mount on the shock towers. The main bar and the feet then sandwich the metal rain tray in between them. 

Yeah, wut he said.








Here it is if anyone is interested, gr8 deal too: http://www.electrodyne.cc/Merc...eetle


_Modified by Billsbug at 11:33 AM 2-23-2007_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Oh ok, i see what you guys are saying now. Thanks for clearing that up. Its not like i needed a stress bar anyway...
I can use the extra bling when i open the hoot though








I still think its not a bar price for the pair...considering i just spent just as much on replacement bolts for my lm's


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_
I still think its not a bar price for the pair...considering i just spent just as much on replacement bolts for my lm's










Titanium wheel bolts are a bitch..


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (13minutes)*

Great! Just got a bill at home from UPS for an additional 15$ duty taxes or some crap. This is total BS if you ask me, I was never informed by tmtuning of such a thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Just ordered the rear bar. I will have pics of it installed as soon as I receive it.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

They always find a way to get you. Sometimes the retailer won't claim the actual cost, but then it is their a$$ if they get caught.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

As i was taking out the system and getting it ready for the body shop, i just remembered i had the rear RSD bar so i tried to put it against the mounting points on the rear of the car. Its a pretty tight fit , i didn't drill any holes yet but does this look ok to you guys?
Are these mounting points ok, because the bar will not go anymore towards the rear of the car and comparing this to the custom bar that someone on here was making ( i forgot who) seems to be a little different.
I don't want to drill anything yet as I don't even know if the bar will be used because of the space in the rear with the system back there.
heres some pics, excuse my dirty car.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

here is mine in primer...


----------



## dohc120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Those bars don't even look effective, It looks like they just screw into sheet metal. Or maybe it's just me


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (dohc120)*

from what i see then thats the right mounting spots.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (dohc120)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dohc120* »_It looks like they just screw into sheet metal. Or maybe it's just me

thats exactly what they do. Unfortunately due to the mounting location of the rear struts there is no traditional top mount like an mk1,2,3. Mine mounted towards the top of the tunnel that the strut sits in and you can actually feel a difference in the car. The rear stiffens up slightly and is a little more predictable. I wouldn't say its a necessity, but for the $10 it cost me to make, i'm not complaining.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

I have ordered this bar an awaiting for it to come in. However my plan was closer to the rear seat and higher up. More towards the top of the strut mounts. Don't know if this is possible but it is my plan.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

Someone once posted that the verts have some sort of stress bar behind the back seats, wonder if there's a schematic to see wut it looks like and how/where it's attached. Back seats don't go down in the verts btw, so I can't see 4 myself...


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

can you see from the trunk? or with the top partially down?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

No, there's a large plastic piece under the back window, where u guys have the shelf, u can't see anything. The verts have a hole thru the middle of the seat into the trunk (or vice versa) for skis or a samurai sword







, so the seat can't move. I guess I could try to pry a corner off the inside from the trunk side for a look-see, l'll look at it this weekend.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMOOTH* »_I have ordered this bar an awaiting for it to come in. However my plan was closer to the rear seat and higher up. More towards the top of the strut mounts. Don't know if this is possible but it is my plan.


I dont think its possible to do that, I think the bar is too short to put anymore then where i have positioned it. I think it can go a little higher, I think it would be more effective a little higher but not much difference.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_

I dont think its possible to do that, I think the bar is too short to put anymore then where i have positioned it. I think it can go a little higher, I think it would be more effective a little higher but not much difference.

I was hoping to salvage some trunk space plus I just built a fiberglass sub enclosure that sits right where you mounted your bar. That will suck! I either won't be able to use the bar or wont be able to use the sub enclosure.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

Yeah i'm on the same boat as you, i'm going to try to make something that will go in the spare tire space and go around the bar, i think it could be done with a lot of work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_ i think it could be done with a lot of work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I will let you know.


----------

